# Myself doing a Kata



## Ironcrane (May 2, 2009)

This is a Kata that my old Karate teacher taught me. It's one he came up with himself, and it isn't a pure Karate form. I was going to wear my green belt while doing that, as that was my rank in Karate, but me being well passed my pre-teen days, it didn't fit anymore. 
I also had to wear my blue gi top, instead of my black one for the same reason. When watching the video, it looks like I'm doing something kinda off, but I can't quite see what it is. Anyone willing to help?


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## redantstyle (May 2, 2009)

nitpick?

your not centrum driven. 

overall, a nice coordination, but you are 'externalizing' the movement frame. 

regards.


----------



## stickarts (May 2, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sabo (May 2, 2009)

First and foremost...I wish I lived wherever that was filmed. 

I don't understand why you are being hard on yourself. I do not know your art but the Kata is very nice. Being of the TKD background, the only thing I could possibly consider (even on a stretch) is that the striking techniques were more dynamic.

I suggest that you are a typical "artist" and you are your own worst critic. I personally admired your footage.

Thank you for sharing, sir.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 2, 2009)

Knowing nothing of your style, and knowing nothing of the bunkai for the kata you presented, I can only offer that it looked nice, and thanks for presenting it.  With the deepest respect, my sensei would have torn me a new one if I used footwork that looked like that.  I'm deeply sensitive to it, since my footwork tends to resemble yours - feet splayed apart.  In every stance but Seiuchin, my feet have to be parallel or even (Sanchin) turned inwards.  I'm told it is impossible to develop a powerful punch or kick from a splayed foot stance (but I am a newbie, take that as such).  Thanks for the video!


----------



## Stac3y (May 4, 2009)

Very nice. The only comment I have is that some of the techniques could be a bit sharper/more forceful. Thanks for sharing. : )


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 4, 2009)

Thanl you for shareing that clip

Now to nick pick:
You back foot is often not set during your strikes . It also tends to be set on the toes not on the whole foot. I see a lot of the feet also moving while striking. Your movement do not always seem smooth and many of the techniques seem to be cut short.
Ok that s only my view of things as I would access the form if I where judging it in a tournament.
Not knowing your style I do not know if any of what I said above is correct or not according to what you where taught.
Still an interesting form and thanks for sharing it


----------



## Ironcrane (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. This was done in my sifu's backyard. He has a bit of a green thumb, so he has several different types of plants. I'm planning on making more videos, and posting them here. A few more forms maybe. Not sure, but I want to mix it up. This form also does have a name, if anyone was curious about that but the name is in Swahili, and I couldn't spell it if my life depended on it. Maybe if I try and sound it out......
Mo-en-do-em-be-lee. 
Hope that's pronounceable.


----------

